
Hackathon mclean, va - jcovitz
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/geocent-hackathon-2016-defending-the-homeland-tickets-26328754012?aff=es2
======
jcovitz
CHALLENGE

Your task for this challenge will require you to develop an app that helps to
safeguard the American people, our homeland, and our values from all threats.
The following are some of the specific interests of the Department of Homeland
Security: * Ensure Resilience to Disasters * Prevent Terrorism and Enhance
Security * Safeguard and Secure Cyberspace * Secure and Manage Our Borders

